# What do you use to clean glass?



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok so whats the best thing to clean glass with on both the inside and outside of the tank. I don't have any bad stains or anything just looking for a safe cleaning solution that i can use on a weekly basis. Also what should i use to clean condensation off the glass when viewing? I was thinking paper towels might leave some linty residue and a regular towel may be bad for the frogs with any detergent that may be present in it. What does everyone use?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I dont use anything for the inside glass, just a very dry paper towel. It cleans up nice.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

GRIMM said:


> DIY - Magnetic Vivarium Squeegee - YouTube


I saw that on your other post, great idea. Lemme get one of those hah.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> I dont use anything for the inside glass, just a very dry paper towel. It cleans up nice.


The paper towels dont leave those little white fibers on the glass?

What should i use on the ouside? Theres always drip marks from the condensation when i open the doors so i think i need some sort of cleaning solution. It needs to be animal safe though just incase it gets through the cracks in the doors. Could i use lemon juice or is that more for harder stains? 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

shibbyplustax said:


> The paper towels dont leave those little white fibers on the glass?
> 
> What should i use on the ouside? Theres always drip marks from the condensation when i open the doors so i think i need some sort of cleaning solution. It needs to be animal safe though just incase it gets through the cracks in the doors. Could i use lemon juice or is that more for harder stains?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


You can just give it a tough wipe down wet the outside too and do the same thing. You can use Alcohol for the outside if you feel comfortable.


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

When cleaning the insides I just cut a fresh lemon in half, and rub it up and down the glass.. squeezing it gently. Then I spray it down with fresh water.. I only do this to the front/viewing area of tanks. Works great, and glass stays nice and clear for quite some time.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Very dilute white vinegar (or any vinegar) works great on the outside. I just use paper towels on the inside. I don't usually press hard enough to leave fibers.


----------



## trdlabs (Sep 23, 2011)

Any fish tank glass cleaner will work for the outside. They are safe and non toxic. I had reef tanks for years and never had a problem.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Microfiber cloths are amazing...just make sure you have one as a dedicated viv-cloth thats never been used for anything else. I soak mine in hot water for a while before I use them.


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

I use a small bathroom squeegee and it works great. It clears the condensation and scrapes away the wet dirt and crud on the glass. I bought it in the bathroom section of Home Depot.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

i have been using the same squeegee that GRIMM took apart in the video for the inside and outside of the tank, on the outside of the tank i mist it with distilled water and then squeegee it, on the inside i just squeegee it where need be as i have a fan blowing on the front glass doors to prvent condensation.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I use both of these products...the first one is safe to use with the animals occupying the tank and the second I used to clean the tank during a deep cleaning with no animals inside the tank....both work great. but the first one is your best choice.









* Terrarium and aquarium cleaner eliminates reptile odors and stains
* Safe, water-based hypoallergenic formula contains no irritants or chemicals
* Cleans reptile habitats, heat rocks, gravel, artificial plants, and more
Safely and effectively clean any reptile terrarium, aquarium, and habitat accessory. Water-based, 100% all natural enzyme cleaner and deodorizer easily eliminates odors and stains from organic animal and food waste. Biodegradable, hypoallergenic formula contains no irritants or harsh chemicals. Instead, its natural enzymes harmlessly break down organic contaminants on terrarium glass, heat rocks, gravel substrate, artificial plants, and more to create a clean and healthier pet environment. Choose convenient 22 oz Trigger Spray bottle or economical 1 gallon Refill.
source:
Reptile Cage Cleaners: Natural Chemistry Healthy Habitat Spray at Drs. Foster & Smith










Terrarium Cleaner
Effective cleaner for a clearer view
100% safe deodorizer, dust repellent
Quick and easy to use on any surface

An All-Purpose Cleaner For Reptile And Amphibian Habitats

Get a better look at your reptile’s world without introducing harmful chemicals. R-Zilla Terrarium Cleaner adds a brilliant clear shine to glass, acrylic or any hard, shiny and non-absorbent surface, with a formula that is 100% natural and contains no toxins, fumes or residues. The formula also adds a non-toxic deodorizer and anti-static ingredient that controls dust buildup. Use it on terrariums, water bowls, food bowls, plastic and silk plants, hiding places, cage décor and furniture. Simply spray and rub briskly with a soft cloth, polishing the surface to a brilliant sheen.
source:
Zilla - Where Reptiles Rule » Terrarium Cleaner | Products

I'm not sure where to find this one online but I'm sure you can find it eventually.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

seems like over kill IMO, distilled water and a squeegee works best-no need to pay for someone else to clean your tank.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

WONTON SALLY said:


> seems like over kill IMO, distilled water and a squeegee works best-no need to pay for someone else to clean your tank.


sometimes there is a buildup that a squeegee and just water can't get rid of....


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> I use both of these products...the first one is safe to use with the animals occupying the tank and the second I used to clean the tank during a deep cleaning with no animals inside the tank....both work great. but the first one is your best choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A damp papertowel is usually all that is needed unless you are misting with water that contains minerals. Mineral deposits if left long enough can etch the glass. 
Before using some of these products you may want to review the post link below. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/73817-how-clean-used-terrarium.html#post651373


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Distilled vinegar here. Get the glass crystal clear and streak free. Only on the doors though. I don't really clean any other glass unless its with just a moist paper towel.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> I use both of these products...the first one is safe to use with the animals occupying the tank and the second I used to clean the tank during a deep cleaning with no animals inside the tank....both work great. but the first one is your best choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they seem like overkill and how hard is it to use a squeege and a paper towel? and vinegar for the really bad stuff.


----------



## dartsinmanhattan (Apr 11, 2018)

If you are worried about lint from paper towels, get yourself a roll of Scott Shop Towels. They are blue heavy paper towels with no lint--used by auto windshield installers. Work like a charm. Available at auto parts stores and Amazon.


----------

